# Der Zam Fanthread



## Thagorr (4. Juni 2007)

Ich muss jetzt mal was loswerden *ZAM IS SUPER*!
Wer das auch findet kann ja hier mal seinen Kommentar abgeben (die anderen buffed.de mitarbeiter flamen usw)!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (4. Juni 2007)

Thagorr schrieb:


> (die anderen buffed.de mitarbeiter flamen usw)!!


Was bedeutet es jemanden "zuflamen"? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem immer dieses "Ein buffed-Moderator ist mein großes Vorbild und Gamemaster mein Traumberuf" Gelaber.... ohh man 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juni 2007)

Ich verstehe nicht was alle an Herrn  Zamora so toll finden? Nur weil er Horde spielt? Er ist doch auch nur ein ganz normaler Mensch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich finde z.B. Macel mit seinem kleinen Gnom viel cooler  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thagorr (4. Juni 2007)

> ZITAT(Thagorr @ 4.06.2007, 13:55) *
> (die anderen buffed.de mitarbeiter flamen usw)!!
> 
> Was bedeutet es jemanden "zuflamen"? ohmy.gif


Z.b. den Herrn Marcel als kleinen *Aggro Gnom* zu nennen oda sowas halt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 !


----------



## Monolith (4. Juni 2007)

Thagorr schrieb:


> Z.b. den Herrn Marcel als kleinen *Aggro Gnom* zu nennen oda sowas halt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du bist ein Aggro-Gnom! Nun habe ich dich aber sowas von _geflamet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 _


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Bankchar schrieb:


> Er ist doch auch nur ein ganz normaler Mensch






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thagorr (4. Juni 2007)

Bist du dir da so sicher?


> Ich verstehe nicht was alle an Herrn Zamora so toll finden? Nur weil er Horde spielt? Er ist doch auch nur ein ganz normaler Mensch rolleyes.gif
> 
> Ich finde z.B. Macel mit seinem kleinen Gnom viel cooler biggrin.gif


1.Zam is Horlder
2.Er ist kein Gnom
3.Er is absolut gutaussehend und nein ich bin nicht schwul^^


----------



## Melrakal (4. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich glaub unser guter ZAM hat wieder Probleme mit den Quotes Oo immer wenn er was quotet... kommt der Text den er schreiben will wohl nicht an ^^

Ansonsten hätte er sich sicher sehr über den Thread gefreut *g*


----------



## Monolith (4. Juni 2007)

Thagorr schrieb:


> 1.Zam is Horlder
> 2.Er ist kein Gnom
> 3.Er is absolut gutaussehend und nein ich bin nicht schwul^^



Ersetzte im ersten Punkt das "Zam" durch ein "Monolith" und es trifft auch auf mich zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juni 2007)

> 1.Zam is Horlder



Na und? Es spielen sehr sehr viele Horde...





> 2.Er ist kein Gnom



Geht ja auch gar nicht, er spielt ja auch Horde, wie so viele andere auch.




> 3.Er is absolut gutaussehend und nein ich bin nicht schwul^^



Hmm..da ist er nicht der einzige 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. : Ich hab nichts gegen Zamora, nur langsam nervt es doch, wenn jeder zweite hier im Forum rumschreit, dass er ein Zam-Fanboy ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thagorr (4. Juni 2007)

Deswegen hab ich hier ja einen Thread augemacht das alle die ihn toll finden hier reinposten können und die die das nicht lesen wollen lassens eben !!


----------



## Monolith (4. Juni 2007)

Du hast aber auch in deiner Umfrage gefragt, ob wir Zam super finden und als Antwortmöglichkeit Nein angegeben. Also wirst du hier auch welche finden, die nicht deiner Meinung sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neronis (4. Juni 2007)

Früher war er mal cool :-(


----------



## warwalker69 (4. Juni 2007)

zam hats einfach drauf!


----------



## Thagorr (4. Juni 2007)

> Du hast aber auch in deiner Umfrage gefragt, ob wir Zam super finden und als Antwortmöglichkeit Nein angegeben. Also wirst du hier auch welche finden, die nicht deiner Meinung sind happy.gif


Und die die ihn nicht mögen und trotzdem lesen weilse neugierig sin auch Oo Kindergarten^^


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Bankchar schrieb:


> P.S. : Ich hab nichts gegen Zamora, nur langsam nervt es doch, wenn jeder zweite hier im Forum rumschreit, dass er ein Zam-Fanboy ist
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Darf ich dich auch beim Nachnamen nennen? Nur rein wegen der ausgleichenden Unhöflichkeit halber =)


----------



## Thagorr (4. Juni 2007)

Aber ZAM is ok oder?


----------



## Bankchar (4. Juni 2007)

> Darf ich dich auch beim Nachnamen nennen? Nur rein wegen der ausgleichenden Unhöflichkeit halber =)



Klar, hab nichts dagegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fendulas (4. Juni 2007)

Man kann ja jemanden lobern/bewundern/etc.
aber deshalb muss man ja nicht gleich andere flamen, wo du uns irgendwie zu aufgefordert hast.

Ich finde das ganze Buffed.de-Team toll *jaja schleim, mir doch egal*
So 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 nix da flamen.

Ich finde, wenn du schon einen Thread machst, wo es nur um Lieblings- ... geht, dann nenn ihn den Buffed.de Fanthread und jeder schreibt wen er mag.
Auch wenn ich das ebenfalls für ne beknackte Sache halte ^^


----------



## AhLuuum (4. Juni 2007)

Das Leben des Herrn Zamora muss recht cool sein. Er kann den PC und das Spielen mit seinem Beruf verbinden, und welcher Jugendliche der regelmäßig (Online-)Spiele spielt will das nicht?


----------



## Oxilitor (4. Juni 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Das Leben des Herrn Zamora muss recht cool sein. Er kann den PC und das Spielen mit seinem Beruf verbinden, und welcher Jugendliche der regelmäßig (Online-)Spiele spielt will das nicht?



Will man mit ca. 25 Lenzen noch als Jugendlicher bezeichnet werden?


----------



## Adler_Auge (4. Juni 2007)

AhLuuum schrieb:


> Das Leben des Herrn Zamora muss recht cool sein. Er kann den PC und das Spielen mit seinem Beruf verbinden, und welcher Jugendliche der regelmäßig (Online-)Spiele spielt will das nicht?



Ich...... !
Denn ich denke nicht das sein Beruf so einfach ist und das er immer Spaß daran hat......das Spielen macht auch keinen Spaß wenn man dazu "gezwungen" wird ! Zumindest würde es so mir keinen Spaß machen !



Ich kenne ZAM nicht persönlich, darum kann ich nicht urteilen was für ein Mensch er in meinen Augen ist !



Ich finde die Buffedcast und Videos sehr lustig und ich finde, dass alle Mitwirker zu diesen Videos und/ oder Casts bestimmt fröhlich und lustige Menschen seien müssen !

Aber mir gefallen eher alle zusammen und nicht einer ganz BESONDERS, daher werde ich mal für "Weiß nicht" stimmen, da ich ihn als Menschen nicht kenne !



@ Zam, mach weiter so, macht immer Spaß dich in einem Buffedcast zu hören und/ oder in einem Buffedvideo zu sehen.....also man sieht sich, zumindest ich dich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (4. Juni 2007)

Ich hab ein Kind von zam  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monolith (4. Juni 2007)

Jetzt bekommst du tausende PMs und das wird der längste Thread hier im Forum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dejaspeed (4. Juni 2007)

<= ist gerade auf dem Schleim ausgerutscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melfasa (4. Juni 2007)

so ein großer thread für so einen kleinen mod.
er ist nett, aber warum das riesen theater


----------



## Jester~ (4. Juni 2007)

ich mag seinen bürgerlichen Nachnamen sehr... Zamora... so wie die spanische Provinz  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja ansonsten, er macht seinen Job ganz gut!


----------



## The Darkwarlock (4. Juni 2007)

Zam ist sehr nett.


----------



## Melfasa (4. Juni 2007)

ja das stimmt, außerdem is er hordler
trotzdem bin ich für /close


----------



## gold-9 (4. Juni 2007)

Schleimer thread !! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (4. Juni 2007)

Melfasa schrieb:


> so ein großer thread für so einen kleinen mod.



Mod? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (4. Juni 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Mod?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Er meint bestimmt Admin =D


----------



## Thagorr (5. Juni 2007)

Es hat ja nix mit scleimen zu tun ich mag ihn halt nur und wenns machnachen Personen ned  aufgefallen is hab ich das mit dem Flamen als Scherz gemeint(der ganze Thread is doch just for fun) also chillt doch mal^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thravvn (5. Juni 2007)

ich find mich selbst gut

aber zam ist auch immer recht unterhaltsam bei seinen Auftritten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die HORDE


----------



## Melrakal (5. Juni 2007)

Ich find Bernd-Würgen sollte Volkssport werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das sieht einfach immer zu genial aus, wenn der kleine ZAM dem großen Bernd an die Gurgel hüpft *g*


----------



## Mahoni-chan (5. Juni 2007)

ZAM is so qool weil der doch immer die geile Faust macht und dann so voll stark sagt "FOR THE HORDE" ... *hust* xD

Marcel an die Macht, keine Macht dem ZAM! *gnihihihihi*


----------



## schokocross (5. Juni 2007)

auch wenn das langsam offtopic wird^^

der aggro knom hat viel merh style!

zudem ist er feuermagier  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

MAGES AN DIE MACHT 
zumindest feuermages  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: "knom" mit k is beabsichtigt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thagorr (5. Juni 2007)

* DER IRRE AGGRO GNOM HAT STYLE??*
Ok lol ich finde das Gnome prinzipiel nur lustig sind und zum töten  da sind und über style lässt sich ja streiten^^

Ich zitiere einen unbekannten Tauren :  Mulgore Mulgore wirf die gnome and ie Wand Mulgore ist ein schönes land Mau Mau Mau Mau Mau...


----------



## Noxiel (5. Juni 2007)

Who the f*** is ZAM? 
ZAM?
ZAM?
ZAM?
ZAM?
ZAM?


----------



## Thagorr (5. Juni 2007)

ZAM!!!


----------



## Melfasa (5. Juni 2007)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Who the f*** is ZAM?
> ZAM?
> ZAM?
> ZAM?
> ...



wie lang hastn da braucht, um des alles zu finden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gold-9 (5. Juni 2007)

Thagorr schrieb:


> Es hat ja nix mit scleimen zu tun ich mag ihn halt nur und wenns machnachen Personen ned  aufgefallen is hab...


LOL,wenn ich ein thread für jede Person mache die ich mag...*malt sich es gerade aus*
nenene... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (5. Juni 2007)

> Aber mir gefallen eher alle zusammen und nicht einer ganz BESONDERS, daher werde ich mal für "Weiß nicht" stimmen, da ich ihn als Menschen nicht kenne !



Stimmt. Vielleicht hätte ich den Aspekt der Mitarbeiter noch mit einbringen sollen. In dem Team kann der Beruf einfach nur Spaß machen.

Und das mit den Jugendlich war auch nicht auf Herrn Zamora bezogen, sondern auf seine Fanboys(ich geh mal davon aus, dass ein Teil von euch genauso jugendlich ist wie ich).


----------



## Thagorr (6. Juni 2007)

Lieber Zam als Tokio Hotel ^^   *METAL RULZ*!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Amarillo (6. Juni 2007)

Dieser schleimige Sinnlosthread ist ja immer noch offen.

Ich finde mich selber toll und schicke mir oftmals selber Nachrichten und schaue gerne in den Spiegel. Manchmal träume ich auch von mir und dann - EGAL!^^

Mal sehen wann mein Contrapost wieder einmal gelöscht wird.

*Auf den bösen Moderator zeig*


----------



## Melrakal (6. Juni 2007)

ZAM wird den Thread schon selbst schließen, wenns ihm hier zu bunt wird. (Die Tendenz dahin steigt mit jedem doofen Posting ^^)


----------



## Amarillo (6. Juni 2007)

Och nicht böse sein! Konnte es mir nicht verkneifen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (6. Juni 2007)

Amarillo schrieb:


> Dieser schleimige Sinnlosthread ist ja immer noch offen.
> 
> Ich finde mich selber toll und schicke mir oftmals selber Nachrichten und schaue gerne in den Spiegel. Manchmal träume ich auch von mir und dann - EGAL!^^
> 
> ...



Wie darf man das verstehen? oO


----------



## Guria/Galika (6. Juni 2007)

<--- schildi und carcha fan  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
hunter ftw!

aber zam ist der pvp´ler Nr.1 ^^


----------



## Melfasa (6. Juni 2007)

was wollt ihr eig mit dem thread noch? es hat eh scho jeder geschrieben dass er zam liebt und ein kind von ihm will. wollt ihr euch hier eure beitragszahl erhöhen, oder was? langsam wirds hier komisch


----------



## Guria/Galika (6. Juni 2007)

3 seiten ist doch (noch) nicht lang *g*


----------



## Amarillo (7. Juni 2007)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Wie darf man das verstehen? oO




*flüstert und auf Melrakal zeigt!*


----------



## Thagorr (7. Juni 2007)

LoL alle flamen sich wieder voll zu ....
Vlt kommen wir ja in den buffed cast wär doch nice!°


----------



## Monolith (7. Juni 2007)

Auja und vielleicht ins Fernsehen und dann wollen sie alle Interviews... ich freue mich ja schon so!
Hinter diesen Thread sollte höchstens ein dickes "Closed" kommen, aber sonst nichts ;>


----------



## razaik (11. Juni 2007)

wo HEINRICH doch viel besser aussieht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoa (11. Juni 2007)

Also endlich habe ich wieder was zu Lachen.. selten so einen dämlichen Thread gesehen. 
Und btw hasse ich alle Fanboys... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich würd ja zumachen... aber da könnte man ja auch Beiträge löschen von jemanden der versucht nicht auf der Schleimspur auszurutschen


----------



## Grizzla (11. Juni 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Also endlich habe ich wieder was zu Lachen.. selten so einen dämlichen Thread gesehen.
> Und btw hasse ich alle Fanboys...
> 
> 
> ...




Gogo Thoa! Erstell du mal Anti-Fanthread!! ^^


----------



## Xentos (11. Juni 2007)

ZAM ist schon Cooler Typ  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Aber eine frage:  Ist sein Friseur gestorben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



(darauf wart das Zam das liest und mir ne böse PM schreibt)    


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (11. Juni 2007)

Übrigens! Götzenverehrung ist eine Sünde! ^_^


----------



## razaik (12. Juni 2007)

und JETZT, der neu ZAM-DESKTOP  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

http://img517.imageshack.us/my.php?image=zamdesktophw8.jpg

NUR für echte ZAM-FANS!!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (12. Juni 2007)

Thoa schrieb:


> Also endlich habe ich wieder was zu Lachen.. selten so einen dämlichen Thread gesehen.
> Und btw hasse ich alle Fanboys...
> 
> 
> ...




Ich bin übrigens im Fan-Club "Ein Herz für Österreich" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AhLuuum (12. Juni 2007)

Herr Zamora ist bei der Fraktion AhLuuum auf Ehrfuerchtig gestiegen, weil er es geschafft hat meinen Namen richtig auszusprechen(klappt meistens nicht, wenn jemand probiert den Namen das erste Mal auszusprechen).


----------



## mgh (14. Juni 2007)

rofl nichts gegen den herrn zamora aber habt ihr keine richtigen vorbilder?
ich mein welche die auch was leisten in der richtigen welt ^^
soll jetzt nicht heissen das er nichts macht und will ihm auch nicht persönlich angreiffen!!!1
aber ich hasse so ars..kricherein^^

lg kein fanboy von irgendwem hier
MGH


----------



## Averageman (14. Juni 2007)

Was hat er im Leben, oder für irgendjemanden geleistet, dass ihn "super" machen würde?


----------



## Thagorr (15. April 2008)

Update nach langer langer zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)   
Eig nix (mir bekanntes  außer horde zu spielen und berühmter als der durchschnittswowspieler zu sein) und eigentlich war das ganze auch nur ein gag um herrn Zamora als überzeugten Hordler zu bestärken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Deswegen Nochmal ein fettes Lob an Zam Alle Hordler un andere leute die im leben etwas geleistet haben !

Mfg Thagorr

Ps: Meine Vorbilder im Rl sin z.b. Nihilum kennt ihr die 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Thagorr schrieb:


> Ps: Meine Vorbilder im Rl sin z.b. Nihilum kennt ihr die
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nihiwer? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (15. April 2008)

Ich schätze mal ich mache mir hier nun evtl viele "Feinde" ,aber meiner ganz persönlichen und somit subjektiven Meinung nacht ist die Person hinter dem Forumnamen "ZAM" [Warum ich das so vormulierte ?Weil ich es respektlos finde von einer Person den Nachnahmen zu verwenden von der ich a) keinerlei Erlaubnis dazu erhalten habe und b)weil ich es auch als dreist empfinden würde,wenn man mich öffentlich mit meinem Nachnamen ansprechen würde] nicht besonders im Vergleich zu anderen Buffedmitarbeitern und auch ganz allgemein betrachtet.Dies soll natürlich keine Beleidigung sein aber ich möchte das einfach mal sagen.

EDIT:Wo ich gerade dabei bin meine Meinung zu sagen:Macht weiter so Buffed-Team und natürlich auch alle die,die sich noch für buffed.de etc ins Zeug legen !

Meine Meinung mehr nicht.

PS:Ich persönliche könnte mir vorstellen,dass diese doch manachmal zumlich "rege" Fangemeinde manchmal sogar etwas nerven kenn von daher würde ich mal sagen (evtl deckt sich das mit der Meinung des oben genannten Admins),dass man die Person nicht andauern so krass ins Licht rücken muss 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

MfG The Holy Paladin


----------



## riesentrolli (15. April 2008)

mich machste dir nich zum feind damit. ich seh das eigtl genau so


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

wieso grabt ihr nen thread von bald einem jahr aus? ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

ZAM ist nen Spammer. Der flüstert mich einfach an, während ich im BG auf die Fresse bekomme. 

Und ZAM stellt sich nichtmal vor! Ich dachte das wäre irgend ein Spinner, der mich im Forum gesehen hat. >.<


----------



## Noxiel (15. April 2008)

Totgeglaubte leben länger sagt man ja so schön.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Totgeglaubte leben länger sagt man ja so schön.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.





zam hat sich aber verändert?!? ...bekommt der arme nicht genug zu essen? ^^ oder kommts vom rauchen? XD


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> zam hat sich aber verändert?!? ...bekommt der arme nicht genug zu essen? ^^ oder kommts vom rauchen? XD


Noxiel meinte damit den Fred hier...


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

des war mir scho klar.....aber das passte halt zum bild ^^


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

Dargun schrieb:


> des war mir scho klar.....aber das passte halt zum bild ^^


Schon klar... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aber, als Metalhead ohne lange Haare, da würd ich auch lieber sterben!


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Schon klar...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Soll das eine Beleidungung für Reinlichkeitsfetischisten sein?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Soll das eine Beleidungung für Reinlichkeitsfetischisten sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, sind lange Haare deiner Meinung nach unsauber?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Ach, sind lange Haare deiner Meinung nach unsauber?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das nicht, aber sie sind zwangsläufig schneller dreckig/fettig als meine Haare. (Stolze 2 mm) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber sie sind zwangsläufig schneller dreckig/fettig als meine Haare. (Stolze 2 mm)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja kommt ganz drauf an... aber wie heisst es so schön ? Wayne!
Ach ja... war der Thread nicht schon seit Monaten tod?


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber sie sind zwangsläufig schneller dreckig/fettig als meine Haare. (Stolze 2 mm)
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was aber mangelnde Hygiene vorraussetzt, ich habe eigentlich nie fettige Haare, weil ich sie mir regelmäßig waschen. Würde man das auslassen, dann hättest du recht.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Naja kommt ganz drauf an... aber wie heisst es so schön ? Wayne!



Naja, so "wayne" finde ich das garnicht. Aus dem Satz von Lurock las ich "kurze Haare bei Metalern sind untrve" und dieses Wort kann ich absolut nicht leiden.

Naja, zu sehr Offtopic.^^


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Aus dem Satz von Lurock las ich "kurze Haare bei Metalern sind untrve" und dieses Wort kann ich absolut nicht leiden.


W00t? Hab ich *nie* (!) gesagt! Ich habe gesagt, dass *ich* nicht mit kurzen Haare rumlaufen würde!
Mir ist scheißegal wie es andere tragen!


----------



## Dargun (15. April 2008)

ob kurz oder lange haare ^^ ist doch egal...hauptsache gepflegte haare 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




wir haben haare bis zum ar... *sing* öhmmm...ja lassen wir das ^^


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Naja, so "wayne" finde ich das garnicht. Aus dem Satz von Lurock las ich "kurze Haare bei Metalern sind untrve" und dieses Wort kann ich absolut nicht leiden.
> 
> Naja, zu sehr Offtopic.^^


Das mit dem offtopic unterschreibe ich vorbehaltslos... aber das mit langen Haaren usw... ist schwachsinn ich hör auch beinahe ausschließlich Metal und hab fast ne Glatze XD... verdammt ich muss das bild in meinem Profil aktualisieren... nur mal so is mir gerade eingefallen... achja zurück zum Thema.... is doch schei__ egal welche Frisur man hat... oder wollt ihr alle einem von den Medien sugerierten Schema entsprechen???


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> W00t? Hab ich *nie* (!) gesagt! Ich habe gesagt, dass *ich* nicht mit kurzen Haare rumlaufen würde!
> Mir ist scheißegal wie es andere tragen!



Na dann habe ich es falsch verstanden. Auch wenn ich es nicht verstehe, dass man als Mann kurze Haare "verabscheut".


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Na dann habe ich es falsch verstanden. Auch wenn ich es nicht verstehe, dass man als Mann kurze Haare "verabscheut".


Das Wort "verabscheuen" hab ich jetzt aber auch nirgendwo gelesen...
Ausserdem... es ist doch verdammt nochmal egal wer seine Haare wie am liebsten trägt... oder spinn ich jetzt?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Das Wort "verabscheuen" hab ich jetzt aber auch nirgendwo gelesen...
> Ausserdem... es ist doch verdammt nochmal egal wer seine Haare wie am liebsten trägt... oder spinn ich jetzt?



Missachtest du Anführungsstriche?


----------



## Lurock (15. April 2008)

humanflower schrieb:


> Das Wort "verabscheuen" hab ich jetzt aber auch nirgendwo gelesen...


Ich auch nicht, gut aufgepasst, junger Padawan!



humanflower schrieb:


> Ausserdem... es ist doch verdammt nochmal egal wer seine Haare wie am liebsten trägt... oder spinn ich jetzt?


Die Antwort kennen wir doch alle...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

Da Herr Zamora einen Schamanen spielt, oder ihnen zumindest wohlgesonnen ist, kann ich Herrn Zamora auch nur wohlgesonnen sein. Ein Leben bei der Horder verstärkt dieses Gefühl noch.


----------



## ZAM (16. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Da Herr Zamora einen Schamanen spielt, oder ihnen zumindest wohlgesonnen ist, kann ich Herrn Zamora auch nur wohlgesonnen sein. Ein Leben bei der Horder verstärkt dieses Gefühl noch.



Also 1. Ihr seid zu sehr offtopic
2. Das Topic ist doof *g*
3. "Herr Zamora" ..das habe ich das letzte mal bei der Musterung gehört.  Diese Förmlichkeit ist ungewöhnlich - ich werd im RL ja nichtmal beim echten Vornamen gerufen.
4. Das Topic ist doof. *g*
5. Lasst den Thread sterben.. BITTE!


----------



## humanflower (16. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also 1. Ihr seid zu sehr offtopic
> 2. Das Topic ist doof *g*
> 3. "Herr Zamora" ..das habe ich das letzte mal bei der Musterung gehört.  Diese Förmlichkeit ist ungewöhnlich - ich werd im RL ja nichtmal beim echten Vornamen gerufen.
> 4. Das Topic ist doof. *g*
> 5. Lasst den Thread sterben.. BITTE!


1: Okay stimmt
2.ist da jemand peinlich berührt?
3.Ich bleib bei Zam wenns recht ist?
4.Nein find ich nicht *G*
5.Hmmm lass mich überlegen.. nein^^


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> Also 1. Ihr seid zu sehr offtopic
> 2. Das Topic ist doof *g*
> 3. "Herr Zamora" ..das habe ich das letzte mal bei der Musterung gehört.  Diese Förmlichkeit ist ungewöhnlich - ich werd im RL ja nichtmal beim echten Vornamen gerufen.
> 4. Das Topic ist doof. *g*
> 5. Lasst den Thread sterben.. BITTE!




rofl Master ZAM  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (16. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> 5. Lasst den Thread sterben.. BITTE!



/push


----------



## Deadlift (16. April 2008)

Was ist ein ZAM ?


----------



## Rhokan (16. April 2008)

Deadlift schrieb:


> Was ist ein ZAM ?



du bist mit deinen 1.323 posts noch nie über einen zam gestolpert?


----------



## chopi (16. April 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Übrigens! Götzenverehrung ist eine Sünde! ^_^


wie darf ich das als druide verstehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (16. April 2008)

Rhokan schrieb:


> du bist mit deinen 1.323 posts noch nie über einen zam gestolpert?


Das ist kein Link!


----------



## chopi (16. April 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das ist kein Link!


nö dann geh ich da auch erst garnicht mit der maus rauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

Thagorr schrieb:


> Bist du dir da so sicher?
> 
> 1.Zam is Horlder
> 2.Er ist kein Gnom
> 3.Er is absolut gutaussehend und nein ich bin nicht schwul^^



1. Einer mehr zu ganken .. auch wenn meine 2 anderen 70er Hordis sind .. Meele schamis kill ich so gern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


2. Gnome sind trozdem lustig .. <-- Fussballgnom ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


3 .. syr find 99% aller mäner ned gutaussehend .. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


4. ich mag zam trozdem weil ich ihn irgendwie sympatisch find  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  AUCH WENN ICH MEHR SMIILIES WILL 111 EINSELF oLoLo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (16. April 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> 5. Lasst den Thread sterben.. BITTE!



NIE NIE NIE !! Erst wenn er geclosed wird .. und dann Bitte ich den netten cha .. char .. Den begleiter von schildi den thread wieder zu öffnen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gwynny (17. April 2008)

Ich mag Zam, obwohl ich Alli bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

LG Gwynny


----------



## Haggelo (18. April 2008)

razaik schrieb:


> und JETZT, der neu ZAM-DESKTOP
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hast ja nicht viel drauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Merlinia (18. April 2008)

ZAM ftw, auch wenn er Horde zockt^^

die jenigen, die Nein gevoted haben müssen ihren Buffed Acc gelöscht bekommen:-)


----------

